
SpaceMint: A Cryptocurrency Based on Proofs of Space [pdf] - wslh
https://eprint.iacr.org/2015/528.pdf
======
aab0
So it replaces regular energy expenses with instead very large up front
capital investments in hard drives which is no more green - hard drives don't
appear out of thin air - and adds in wacky incentives/vulnerabilities as now
anyone with large storage space can enter at any time with the equivalent of
enormous hashpower to crush the network without any economic penalty as they
can simply go back to using their hard drives for storage afterwards without
any significant expense incurred (by design).

